# My First handgun is a S&W!!!



## fusil (Sep 23, 2008)

Hi guys,
I'm so happy my head might explode!!!!! Why you ask.
Well....after a 3 month wait my 'Permit' has arrived things are a bit different here in France than the US.:smt1099
I've just bought my FIRST EVER handgun. :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
Its a S&W 686, 4", 357, stainless. Its secondhand but there aint a mark on it. It looks like its NEVER been fired. I now have to wait while the next lot of paper work is done and it will be mine in about 5 days.:smt023
Dont think I'll sleep tonight or until it is safe in my gun vault.
I'll let you know how it shoots.

fusil


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Congrats!

-Jeff-


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Great...not long now and you can have some fun...congrats.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Congrats!

I hope you and your new friend have a log and fun time together.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Congrats! :smt023


----------



## Playboy Penguin (Jul 17, 2008)

Congrats...the m686 is one of the best revolvers on the market.


----------



## revolvers&w (Sep 28, 2008)

Hey Fusil, congrats on your purchase, how are the laws regarding long guns over there?


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

The 686 is an excellent choice.

Enjoy. :mrgreen:


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

I do not think there is a better handgun made than the 686. You have an excellent and life-long weapon for yourself. Congrats!


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

A Smith & Wesson revolver is a great choice for anyone. Congratulations and enjoy.


----------



## ashman (Sep 10, 2008)

Very Nice!!!!!


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Very good choice for your first one. Take it out and get to know it. They are a very revolver.:smt033


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

fusil said:


> Dont think I'll sleep tonight or until it is safe in my gun vault.
> I'll let you know how it shoots.
> 
> fusil


You don't have to let me know how it shoots, I'll tell you. It shoots great! :smt023

You've got yourself one of the all time great revolvers chambered for the .357 magnum cartridge. And it is a gun your great grandchildren will fight over.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

That's cool! But.................................................................................


----------



## jeb21 (Jun 10, 2008)

Great choice!


----------



## fusil (Sep 23, 2008)

Sorry guys.:smt022
I'll post pic's when I pick it up on Friday after work.:smt023
Oooops.....just wet my pants thinking about it!!!!!:anim_lol:
fusil


----------



## revolvers&w (Sep 28, 2008)

Congrats on your new gun.
How are ammo prices and availability over there?


----------

